# hard halt on laptop; boot only in ro mode

## damoncf

I had left my laptop for a little too long any my battery died.  It (I assume) crashed hard.  It is now telling me that I can either press CTRL-D or type in the root password.  When I give it the password it logs me into a init 1 enviroment.  In my mtab there is not '/' mounted.  It also is telling me that it can only mount the root FS as read only.  I am sure there is a way to clean it up manualy ...   I just do not know it.  If someone could give me some advice; I would be very thankful.  I can post what ever info is needed to properly "diagnose" the problem.

There is one other thing that may have a bearing on this and that is I had vmworkstation running XP and it was installing office 2003 on my XP VM at the time.  I have no idea how far it got into the install before it died.

Damon

----------

## erik258

Well the way I see it here's what you can do...

fsck.xfs, fsck.reiserfs, fsck.ext3 

those are the programd to try to run from your init 1 shell.

but a big question is: can you catch anything in the output of dmesg or the boot sequence errors?  what exactly fails?  

you could also try to boot from cd and run the same commands there.

----------

## damoncf

The following is what I get from "dmesg": 

```

ATAPI device hdc:

          Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

          Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

          The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was:

          "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

```

The only other thing in there after this is adding swap on hda2 (half gig).

I tried the fsck.ext3 and it said to reboot after for having worked for an hour plus. I skimmed what it said and it was basicly giving me stats on my drive and saying all should be good. I can run it again if you want to see what it says.

Thx,

Damon

----------

## erik258

WELL THAT'S STRANGE, BUT NOT THE ISSUE I EXPECTED.

by the way, it looks like your cd drive might be having problems.

more on-topic : you'd better post dmesg and the output of fsck, just to make sure.  

There must be a specific line that explains the error that stopped the boot sequence for one thing.

If it is a file consistancy issue i would like t osee what, more likely it's a problem with /dev though ... I  have been seeing those lately.

----------

## damoncf

Here is the out put from fsck.ext3:

```

[size=18]# fsck.ext3 -pcdvt /dev/hda3[/size]

Peak memory: Memory used : 236k/18796k (75k/162k) , time: 4274.63/ 3.05/ 5.58

/dev/hda3 : ***** REBOOT LINUX *****

1135827 inodes used (11%)

46729 non-contigous inodes (4.1%)

           # of inodes with ind/bind/tind/ blocks: 39663/1238/0

17452924 blocks used (89%)

          0 bad blocks

          3 large files

1006883 regular files

98278 directories

2113 charcter device files

2 fifos

3006 links19425 symbolic links (16580 fast symbolic links)

67 sockets

--------------------------

1137824 files

Memory used : 204k/0k (5k/200k) , time :: 4278.37/ 3.68/ 5.59

```

----------

## damoncf

Complete dmesg output (via thumbdrive) 

I have noted the ending point of the regular boot up in the code.

I have also been getting an error in my /etc/fstab is bad.  I do not know if this is related or if it is just because of the ro fs.

Damon

```

Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hda3 no_timer_check pci=biosirq notsc noapic noapictimer pci=noacpi pci=irqroute clock=pmtmr noapictimer )

Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r3 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #3 SMP Wed Feb 22 22:54:20 EST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fef0000 - 000000003feff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003feff000 - 000000003ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff00000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x00000000000f7df0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fef9500

ACPI: FADT (v001 HP     Piranha  0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x000000003fefee06

ACPI: MCFG (v001 ATI    Piranha  0x06040000 LOHR 0x0000005f) @ 0x000000003fefee7a

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003fefeeb6

ACPI: MADT (v001 PTLTD      APIC   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003fefefa6

ACPI: DSDT (v001     HP     3085 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003fef0000

Using 63 for the hash shift.

Using node hash shift of 63

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fef0000

On node 0 totalpages: 256450

  DMA zone: 2198 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 254252 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:7 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID:          <6>Product ID:              <6>APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #1 Version 33 at 0xFEC00000.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Processors: 1

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 1aa2000000 size 32 MB

Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 no_timer_check pci=biosirq notsc noapic noapictimer pci=noacpi pci=irqroute clock=pmtmr noapictimer 

PCI: Unknown option `biosirq'

PCI: Unknown option `irqroute'

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2393.078 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Memory: 1024052k/1047488k available (4108k kernel code, 23048k reserved, 1898k data, 272k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4795.46 BogoMIPS (lpj=9590935)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0(1) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0e00 (from 0c00)

Disabling APIC timer

Brought up 1 CPUs

Disabling vsyscall due to use of PM timer

time.c: Using PM based timekeeping.

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 26)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0200

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C04

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0B00

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0800

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0303

pnp: ACPI device : hid SYN011A

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C02

pnp: ACPI device : hid PNP0C01

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:04.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:04.0

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:00' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:07' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x1080-0x1080 has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x220-0x22f has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

pnp: 00:07: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:08' and the driver 'system'

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: b0100000-b01fffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 4, cardbus bridge: 0000:03:04.0

  IO window: 0000a400-0000a4ff

  IO window: 0000a800-0000a8ff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

  MEM window: 52000000-53ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: b0200000-b02fffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-51ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.25 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a36:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie01]

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

SyncLink PC Card driver $Revision: 4.34 $

SyncLink PC Card driver $Revision: 4.34 $, tty major#253

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using monotonic_clock().

tridentfb: Trident framebuffer 0.7.8-NEWAPI initializing

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (58 C)

pnp: the driver 'i8042 kbd' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:05' and the driver 'i8042 kbd'

pnp: the driver 'i8042 aux' has been registered

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:06' and the driver 'i8042 aux'

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

pnp: the driver 'serial' has been registered

pnp: the driver 'parport_pc' has been registered

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input0

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 6.1.16-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation.

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.48.

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.2 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp: pci dev 0000:03:06.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xffffc20000010400, 00:0f:b0:79:1c:51, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

V4L-Driver for Vision CPiA based cameras v1.2.3

Since in-kernel colorspace conversion is not allowed, it is disabled by default now. Users should fix the applications in case they don't work without conversion reenabled by setting the 'colorspace_conv' module parameter to 1<6>USB driver for Vision CPiA based cameras v1.2.3

usbcore: registered new driver cpia

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8410-0x8417, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8418-0x841f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

hda: FUJITSU MHT2080AT PL, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x23a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input2

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L532M, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was: 

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

libata version 1.20 loaded.

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[b0208000-b02087ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

video1394: Installed video1394 module

sbp2: $Rev: 1306 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

ieee1394: Loaded AMDTP driver

ieee1394: Loaded CMP driver

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:03:04.0 [103c:3085]

Yenta: Enabling burst memory read transactions

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to ISA

Yenta TI: socket 0000:03:04.0, mfunc 0x00aa1b22, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00f8, PCI irq 10

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xafff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xb0200000 - 0xb02fffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x50000000 - 0x51ffffff

pd: pd version 1.05, major 45, cluster 64, nice 0

pda: Autoprobe failed

pd: no valid drive found

pcd: pcd version 1.07, major 46, nice 0

pcd0: Autoprobe failed

pcd: No CD-ROM drive found

pf: pf version 1.04, major 47, cluster 64, nice 0

pf: No ATAPI disk detected

pg: pg version 1.02, major 97

pga: Autoprobe failed

pg: No ATAPI device detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 11, io mem 0xb0002000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 11, io mem 0xb0000000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 11, io mem 0xb0001000

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usb 2-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new driver hci_usb

Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.2

Bluetooth: Broadcom Blutonium firmware driver ver 1.0

usbcore: registered new driver bcm203x

Bluetooth: BlueFRITZ! USB driver ver 1.1

usbcore: registered new driver bfusb

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver, 1.5

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

pnp: the driver 'wbsd' has been registered

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 4

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.5

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.1

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.50.4)

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0x2 (1500 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe (1200 mV)

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x10 (1150 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0x10, vid 0x2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[593f0200ae494179]

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 272k freed

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)

  Incompatible medium installed -- (asc=0x30, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was: 

  "25 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

***************ENDING POINT FOR REGULAR BOOT UP*********************************************

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model: USB DISK 20X      Rev: PMAP

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 1007616 512-byte hdwr sectors (516 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 1007616 512-byte hdwr sectors (516 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

----------

## damoncf

fstab output:

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.18.4.1 2005/01/31 23:05:14 vapier Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /boot         ext2      defaults,noatime,acl   1 2

/dev/hda3      /         ext3      noatime   ,acl      0 1

/dev/hda2      none         swap      sw         0 0

/dev/hdc      /mnt/cdrom      auto      noauto,ro,user      0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy      auto      noauto,user      0 0

/dev/sda1      /media/usb_thumb   auto      noauto,user      0 0

/dev/sdb1       /mnt/cf            auto        noauto,user        0 0

/dev/sdc1        /mnt/mmc           auto        noauto,user        0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

----------

## erik258

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I have also been getting an error in my /etc/fstab is bad.

 

looks ok yo me, kind of strangely formatted but clean enough

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.15-gentoo-r3 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.5 (Gentoo 3.4.5, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #3 SMP Wed Feb 22 22:54:20 EST 2006 

 

but

 *Quote:*   

> Processors: 1 ...
> 
> Brought up 1 CPUs

 

SMP is an expensive  beast to compile in if unneccesary, isn't it? 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CPU 0: aperture @ 1aa2000000 size 32 MB
> 
> Aperture from northbridge cpu 0 too small (32 MB) 
> ...

 

did you catch that one?  Should be able to change AGP aperture size in the BIOS

 *Quote:*   

> PCI: Unknown option `biosirq'
> 
> PCI: Unknown option `irqroute' 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 4795.46 BogoMIPS

 

 lucky you ; ) -bogomips        : 4374.52 - 

 *Quote:*   

> pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a36:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS 

 

interesting...

 *Quote:*   

> Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 6.1.16-k2
> 
> Copyright (c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation.
> 
> forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.48.
> ...

 

looks like you only have one etherhet identified (eth0) but 3 drivers, 2 of which do nothing ( and probably don'thave any negative effect on anything i would think ; ) but if you have more than one ethernet i hope you don't plan to use it ; )

 *Quote:*   

> Since in-kernel colorspace conversion is not allowed, it is disabled by default now. Users should fix the applications in case they don't work without conversion reenabled by setting the 'colorspace_conv' module parameter to 1<6>USB driver for Vision CPiA based cameras v1.2.3
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver cpia 

 

I don't know anything about webcams or whatever  but if you haven't noticed this you might want to.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ATAPI device hdc:
> 
>   Error: Not ready -- (Sense key=0x02)
> ...

 

ah yes, we've seen that before.  i hope it's a bad disc & i can stop caring about it.  because a cd drive would be useful.

here's what i'm thinking about

There's nothing there, that I saw, that suggested anything problematic.  but the output of the initscripts probably don't show up in dmesg ; (.  

So there's probably something there  I haven't seen , very possibly that you have.  

So my attention is brought to the 'read-only' filesystem.  Looks like everytrhing's ok though ...but can fsck.ext3 mark it clean if it is read-only?  My guess would be that it wouldn't matter, but my guesses tend to be wrong.   I think you can't boot because you can't mark the filesystem clean, because you can't boot.  See what I mean?  You need a fixed disc to fix the installation.  

I am not entirely confident in that diagnosis.  However, I am confident that booting off of an auxillary device wouldn't make the problem worse.  From an operating system that doesn't need to mount the filesystem /dev/hda3 properly, maybe we can fsck.ext3 stop telling us 

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda3 : ***** REBOOT LINUX ***** 

 

Then you might be able to boot normally.

That would be my next step.  Either boot from cd if you can, or else take out  the drive and put it in another computer, that can boot and have access to the drive.  Run fsck.ext3 from there, and then try to start up again.

but let me warn you, this may not solve the problem.  In that case you might be able to track down a more exact error message and, booting, again, from another system, safely emerge preferably a few individual packages or if necessary all of  system or even world.  make sure not just to update,if that's possible.  That should wipe out any problems as they're encountered pretty efectively.  You probably won't need to do an emerge system even.

But all that is assuming it will start booting.  Which, to be fair, we can't probably safely assume.  I eagerly await the results of an external fsck.ext3

----------

## damoncf

this is  from knoppix. and could you please explaine the quotes you did above from my dmesg.  I am not  sure what  they all are.  I would quote them here  but my processor chipset combo makes using live cds on  my laptop extremely difficult.  it speeds up the clock to   the point where it can become nearly impossible to type. a single key stroke on a key becomes 10 or 20!

damon

```

root@1[knoppix]# fsck.ext3 -pcdfkvt /dev/hda3

Peak memory: Memory used: 236k/18796k (73k/164k), time: 72462.82/ 5.23/13.40

 1134827 inodes used (11%)

   46729 non-contiguous inodes (4.1%)

         # of inodes with ind/dind/tind blocks: 39663/1238/0

17452924 blocks used (89%)

       0 bad blocks

       3 large files

 1006883 regular files

   98278 directories

    2113 character device files

    8050 block device files

       2 fifos

    3006 links

   19425 symbolic links (16580 fast symbolic links)

      67 sockets

--------

 1137824 files

Memory used: 204k/0k (5k/200k), time: 72465.27/ 5.99/13.73

```

----------

## erik258

In the order of the previous post

1) your fstab looks ok to me

2) see 3

3 ) you have only one processor but SMP is in your kernel, so it is extra-complex because it can use 2 processors at once.  This is very difficult, as you can easily ascertain by researching it via google.  In short, it may help to disable it if you don't plan to use a second  processor anytime soon.

4) you need to change your AGP aperture size in your BIOS.  Set it as high as possible.

5) your pass your kernel these misnomers on the boot line of your /boot/grub/grub.conf ; they do nothing, they are not recognized. 

6) your computer is fast(er than mine)

7) i don't know what  it is, but something  in your computer has an invalid IRQ.  use 'lspci' to try to figure out what it is.  Match the device number '5a36:1002' and see which device is not able to function properly.  Then you can try to fix it in the bios, maybe, by manually setting its IRQ, preferably to something that isn't shared at all, or shared with something with low throughput (NOT  a graphics card) .

8) You have drivers for 3 network cards loading.  you could, if you wanted, trim your kernel size down just a bit by taking them out.  It might make it go a barely existant smidge faster.  Probably not though.  Information-wise, you have drivers for N_Force ('forcedeth'), 8139cp , and '8139too'.  You only actually use the last of those three.  It's the only one with eth[0-9] device created.  

9) though irrelevant now, if you have problems with your usb camera in the future you could try looking at dmesg then.

10) the scary one, since evidently it's the last.  That could be a coincidence.  A cd could be useful in the case that your filesystem has to be fixed.

does that clarify things at all? 

I take it the fsck whose output you listed did NOT solve the problem?Last edited by erik258 on Wed Apr 26, 2006 4:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## damoncf

Sorry it took so long to reply.  The last week has been absolutely mad for me.

As for the fsck it did not work and is still giving me the cannot mount the root fs as RW.

could it be something in the inittab file as to the actual command that it is feeding the root fs? it mounts fine as read only but it cannot mount it RW.

As for everything else it makes sense to me.  I will rebuild the kernel when I get it fixed and get the unneaded stuff out of there.

Damon

----------

## damoncf

I just fixed it!!! It was too simple. In my fstab I had a space in the "," seperated part of the "/" filesystem.

Damon

----------

